# Reaction to ear stuff (cat)



## Fluffypiglet (10 October 2020)

Our car gets itchy ears. He has his spot treatment every 4 weeks and has been checked by the vet with nothing showing. I got some ear stuff by stinky stuff and did a spot check. All fine. Put two tiny drops in each ear tonight and his reaction has been awful. He’s used to having ear drops so used to the flat hat and look of disgust but he’s wandering around crying and won’t stop scratching. I’ve phoned some emergency vets who said to monitor and make sure he doesn’t get swelling or anything but I feel terrible. Poor cat.  Has anyone used this before and had a reaction? It’s meant to be soothing? Any recommendations for ear drops for cats? Any idea what we can do?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 October 2020)

Oh goodness, poor chap!  Sorry no advice other than call vet ASAP, which you have already done, but fingers crossed he starts to feel better soon 😬


----------



## Redders (10 October 2020)

If you are looking for a cleaner, clean aural and otodine are the ones I tend to recommend to clients. My colleague has seen some reactions to stinky stuff in ears so he tells his clients to avoid it. Most important thing with ears are to stop the itch-scratch cycle as that perpetuates the initial problem and to ensure no foreign bodies, and control infection and pain. Polyps are common in cats ears so worth popping to the vet when you are able so they can have a good look


----------



## Fluffypiglet (10 October 2020)

Redders said:



			If you are looking for a cleaner, clean aural and otodine are the ones I tend to recommend to clients. My colleague has seen some reactions to stinky stuff in ears so he tells his clients to avoid it. Most important thing with ears are to stop the itch-scratch cycle as that perpetuates the initial problem and to ensure no foreign bodies, and control infection and pain. Polyps are common in cats ears so worth popping to the vet when you are able so they can have a good look
		
Click to expand...

THank you Redders, that’s useful I will look at your suggested drops. We had the vet check only a week or so ago, his ear itches have been quite long-standing (despite the flea treatment also being for ear mites) and I keep asking the vets if something else is going on and being told there is nothing to be concerned about or to see. Hence trying ear drops which have had a very unwanted effect! We’re considering changing vet anyway so might get a second opinion re the itchy ears. I think it might be that we need to find something that soothes to stop the itch-scratch as you have said. Poor thing. He’s calmed down and had some treats for compensation.


----------



## SOS (10 October 2020)

Id get a second opinion on the ears, lots of things can cause itchiness to ears other than ear mites but your vet doesn’t seem keen to investigate. Always be wary putting off the shelf drops down ears that haven’t been checked with an otoscope, if they have open sores or cuts it will be super stingy and if the inner ear is damaged in anyway it could be very dangerous. Hope you can find some help soon!


----------



## Redders (10 October 2020)

Be prepared that the vet/new vet may need to sedate your cat to get a proper look, looking in cats ears is tricky at the best of times, but if said cat is uncomfortable it can be really challenging to see anything that may aid a diagnosis and help with treatment planning. Cats can have allergies, and skin allergies manifest a lot in the ears. Steroids are excellent at stoping the cycle but come with side effects (we use lowest effective dose to manage so not awful but there are side effects such as increased drinking and urination) or there is a dog medication called apoquel which is effective in cats but not licensed so we use these ‘off license’ with consent. If this is an on going issue I would be considering an allergic dermatitis in your cat (if no polyps/things found in the ears). Dermatology is not my strong point, and it’s really challenging from a vet perspective to manage and control if it is refractory to initial treatments. A referral to a dermatology specialist (arranges via your vet) would be a good idea if you are able, they are great at knowing which combination of treatments work for which issue. Referral isn’t cheap, but often if you go for one initial appointment and then a few follow ups, and it solves your issue, your own vets can then prescribe the medication needed on and ongoing basis provided they have seen your cat recently enough to rule out concurrent issues. 
If you see your cat scratching his ears, pop a cone on to stop it getting worse until a vet check.


----------



## SusieT (10 October 2020)

If the vets are not concerned- is it possible the ears dont actually need treatment? Don't buy random stuff to put in ears- it can be very dangerous


----------

